# Dragons Legacy Trailer Score



## MTAnderson (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everybody, i am new at this forum.My name is Maurice T. Anderson, i´am a composer from germany/frankfurt main.
Here is a new piece i composed for a teaser showed in Cannes this year.Finally i will rec. this piece in july with a full orchestra.
Also you maybe know the voice how is speaking in the Trailer, "Jim Cummings" did it for us.

Cheers

Here´s the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp0FJpxR4GE


----------



## Markus S (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Maurice,

Welcome to the forum! I lived near Frankfurt, too! It's a beautiful music you wrote for the trailer, love the visuals, too, that must an inspiring project to work on!

Best and have fun here,

Markus.


----------

